# Schwalbennester anbringen



## Sternchen71 (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem und zwar muß ich schnellstmöglich Schwalbennester unterm Dach anbringen, komme aber selbst mit Leiter nicht ran, da ein schräges Vordach den Weg nach oben versperrt. Aufs Vordach kann ich auch keine Leiter stellen, zwecks stabilität. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das machen kann? Bei wem man anfragen kann, wer evtl. das nötige etwas dazu hätte? Evtl. bei der Feuerwehr anfragen, ohne das ich mich wieder lächerlich mache? 

LG


----------



## teichinteressent (30. Juli 2017)

Warum muß man Schwalbennester anbringen? Schwalben bringen die doch immer selbst mit.
Die Baustoffe haben sie meist in der näheren Umgebung.


----------



## Sternchen71 (30. Juli 2017)

Warum kann man manchmal nicht einfach auf eine Frage antworten, ohne das gefragte in Frage zu stellen...?

Ein Schwalbennest ist runtergebrochen vor ein paar Wochen und die Jungen hingen quasi nur noch an der fast nackten Mauer.
Nun vor ca. 2 Wochen haben die Schwalben vergeblich versucht ein neues Nest an die Wand zu klatschen, was aber vergeblich scheiterte. Die haben es 10 Tage lang versucht, den ganzen Tag geschuftet und nur paar Bröckelchen sind hängengeblieben!! Im September brüten Schwalben nochmal, dazu brauchen sie aber Nester. Die schaffen das so aber nicht. Also was spricht da jetzt dagegen, Nester anzubringen???


----------



## Christine (30. Juli 2017)

Wie Tanny berichtet hat, sind Schwalbennester im Augenblick durch die vielen Regen stark gefährdet - sie brechen reihenweise runter. Also ist der Gedanke, ein Kunstnest anzubringen nicht verkehrt. Wenn Ihr eine freiwillige Feuerwehr im Ort habt, würde ich die auch fragen. Andere Alternative wäre ein Dachdecker. Der will dafür allerdings bestimmt Geld sehen.


----------

